
The new, cheaper, MacBook Air includes ~35% slower SSD compared to 2018 model - dcu
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/15/cheaper-macbook-air-cheaper-ssd/
======
duxup
>A 35% slower SSD does not automatically translate into an overall performance
loss of 35%.

Yeah I was wondering about this. For a MacBook Air... could it be possible
that generally you wouldn't notice the difference?

SSDs are pretty speedy / responsive, not sure how often this speed difference
will come up / what kind of tasks / if at all.

